# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  شركة سوداني من قولة تيت قالت الروب

## عمر العمر

*ابدي مدير المبيعات في شركة سوداني انزعاجه من مقاطعه جماهير المريخ واكد في تصريح خص به سودانا فوق
ان الخسائر التي طالت الشركه ضخمة ولم تكن في الحسبان من الساعة8مساء
وحتي صباح اليوم 
حيث ذكر ان الشركه تتعامل مع الفئات الرياضية بحياد تام 
وحول سؤاله عن حفل التتويج
اكد ان الشركه تمت مخاطبتها رسميا بخطاب رسمي يوم 15/10/2016 ممهور باسم مجدي شمس الدين للتجهيز للاحتفال باستاد الخرطوم 
وختم حديثه بان الشركه لادخل لها بالمسائل القانونية التي صاحبت فشل التتويج
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*ليه ماتخسر و 80% هم شعب المريخ ؟ خليهم يقولوا الروب . و برضو ماراجعين ليهم .
*

----------


## golden

*بالله الترزي حدد تتويج الزنطور منذ يوم 15!!! فضيحة تمشي على رجلين 
الموسم الماضي لماذا لم يتم تتويج المريخ وانتم الشركة الراعية اتيتم بحجج واهية 
لا لسوداني لا لترزية الاتحاد الى مزبلة التاريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كما قال الاستاذ سلك فى مقال اليوم نحن بعد الحصل البارحه اى رقم بتبدأ ب 09 حبابه ولكن ارقام 01 ده نحن رمينا طوبته ..... سودانى بعيده عن العقلية التجارية
                        	*

----------


## golden

*
*

----------


## golden

*
*

----------


## golden

*
*

----------


## abuashruf

*تأبي الرياح اذا اجتمعن تكسرا
واذا افترقنا تكسرت احادا

قوتنا فى وحدتنا
لو نحن من زمان بنتفق على محاربة من يعادينا لكان لنا الكلمة العليا

بداية ناجحة اتمنى ان تتبعها خطوات اكثر جدية
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

* لآ
Boycott For Good
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشركة ضغطت على اتحاد السمكرة لكي يخرج بيان يعفيها من مسؤولية تتويج الامس

برضو المريخاب واصلو المقاطعة 

المريخ يبدا مرحلة جديدة تتسم بالشراسة
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*شركة سودانى مع السلامة

التحية لكل من يساهم فى رفع شان المريخ
*

----------


## moamen

*اذا استمرت الازمة عندهم
اتوقع اقالة ادارات التسويق والمبيعات والاعلانات

وهذا لايكفى يجب المواصلة فى المقاطعة حتي يكون الدرس اقوي للمنططين عينيهم

والتحية لشعب المريخ الراقى الاصيل

*

----------


## عمر العمر

*وافقت شركة MTN منح جمهور المريخ شرائح MTN 
ب ارقام مميزة متسلسله 
وهدية أسبوع اتصال. ونت مجاني 
وتعريفه شبه مجاني الاتصال ب الأرقام. داخل الشبكة...
موعدنا السبت أن شاء الله
من الساعة 12 إلي 7 مساء
معا لمحاربة سوداني ونرحب بي ام تي ان
المطلوب الاتي
رقم وطني
او
بطاقه قوميه
المكان: نادي المريخ











*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*واصلوا في المقاطعة يا مريخاب عشان أي (تافه) في البلد دي يعرف أن المريخاب أغلبية 
و إذا أرادوا فعلوا
لا تستكينوا فهذه المقاطعة درس لكل (هلفوت) أو (رويبضة) من داهمهم مرض الانحياز الأعمى و أعمى بصيرتهم قبل أبصارهم
سوداني شوهت اسم وطن فلنشيعها إلى مثواها الأخير
نصف المريخاب فقط كافي لتدميرها
*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر العمر
					

وافقت شركة MTN منح جمهور المريخ شرائح MTN 
ب ارقام مميزة متسلسله 
وهدية أسبوع اتصال. ونت مجاني 
وتعريفه شبه مجاني الاتصال ب الأرقام. داخل الشبكة...
موعدنا السبت أن شاء الله
من الساعة 12 إلي 7 مساء
معا لمحاربة سوداني ونرحب بي ام تي ان
المطلوب الاتي
رقم وطني
او
بطاقه قوميه
المكان: نادي المريخ















 

مريخاب MTN

 
*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*نأمل من الصفوة مقاطعة شركة سوداني 
شكرا مقدما لمن قاطعو ومن سيقاقطعون
                        	*

----------

